# Climbing Mt Snowdon



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

So, I've signed up to climb mount Snowdon next summer, a group of us are in fact 20+.

I need to get into shape for it, in the sense of doing the right excercise to prepare me, never done anything like this before.

I go to the gym about 4 times a week and do some weights mainly and cardio on 2 of the sessions just 30 mins on the cross trainer.

I've got no issue with going to gym or switching to other excercises to prepare me, I just don't know what is best to do.

My gym also has a swimming pool, sauna and steam room if that helps.

Any suggestions guys?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## dazbrookespuma (Apr 10, 2007)

Depends what trail your going up, I went with a big group quite a few years ago and nobody failed to get up to the top and only a few bothered to train (walking/running) 

I did the crib goch part and it wasn't beyond my ability (very little) I was just badly prepared in terms of the correct clothing,shoes etc. Silly on my part but I was younger and got talked into it.

If you already go the gym etc you'll probably be fit enough for it, but I'd reckon going for some challenging walks if there is anything near you, I've got the roaches on the edge of the Peak District.


----------



## dazbrookespuma (Apr 10, 2007)

I should say I wouldn't do crib goch if you are a novice though. It is literally as the name suggests a knifes edge. It's very narrow on top and jagged rocks which are easy to hold but can be slippy. Check out some videos on YouTube for an idea.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Anticipate a couple of hours on the steep steps part of the cllimb so any strengthening exercise on legs (thighs and knees). Please don't copy the holiday visitors who dress in flimsy shorts, t-shirts, flip-flops because it's a beautiful hot day (one idiot even thought it would a nice walk for his dog) :thumb:


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

I did the Fan Dance in the Brecon Beacons a couple of years ago, which is a weighted trek up and down Jacobs Ladder. I just continued my normal all over body work outs in the gym.

The downhill parts I found were pretty tough on the back as I was leaning back to compensate for gravity pulling forward. I'd probably do a bit more down hill treking as part of my training if I was to do something similar again.

My cardio was mainly based outside doing hill runs. Not a fan of treadmills.

Also make sure if you haven't already that you get some good supportive boots. I got some Solomans which supported my ankles real well and were worth the money.

Have fun !

Here's a video my friend did of us.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Find out which route you're going up. The Llanberis one is the most common (follows the train track up) and easiest. Thousands go up that route daily in Summer including kids and dogs. Wear sensible shoes, doesn't matter how sunny it is at the bottom take warm clothing and a coat. This route really isn't hard. There is a cafe at the top but it will be heaving so don't rely it for food unless you want to wait. 
The other routes are quieter and varying in challenge.
I took wife, daughters(9+11) and our Labrador up The Pyg Track last year, it was reasonably quiet, steep in parts and a couple of narrow bits with a nice drop either side!! 
Finally, if you are finding it hard on the way up don't think you can get the train back, it costs a fortune and is booked up weeks in advance😂😂


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

we did the train track route sept 17 with 2 labs, 9 and 5. its called the M1 of snowdon as its littrally a constan line of people walking up.

was enjoyable and not to taxing, up and down in about 5 hours.

we were t-shirt at the bottom and full winter kit at the top, surrounded by minst and a 10 degree drop in temp


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

For godsake don't do what I did on my first time and walk up with literally no additional clothing.

Starts out a fine summers day at the bottom, you start getting up toward the peaks of these places, perhaps 300 feet from the summit and suddenly it's January, mist so thick you can't see more than 50 yards and blowing a gale and utterly freezing.

At a minimum I would take a small rucksack with trousers and a decent jacket in. I am also a sensible sort and would recommend you take a space blanket and/or survival bag because if you or someone gets injured you may be waiting a long time for aid.

Definitely would not attempt the more serious peaks in adverse conditions when there won't be so many people about.

I used to run up and down these kinds of things, I actually found the more serious hiking or walking boots made it harder work for my legs, particularly on the descent.


----------

